# ST224P Auger Pulley mystery



## atebit (Feb 2, 2021)

First-time post here. Was using my barely 6 year old ST-224P today (maybe the 10th time ever) when the auger & impeller decided to stop turning. Prior to that the self-propelled drive was a little wonky...sometimes it wanted to move even without the handle depressed.

No shear bolt issues, so I figured that maybe the auger belt had stretched or broke, so after driving around in the sleet looking for a new one I got home & opened up the blower. What I found was the the auger pulley had totally come off the impeller shaft and was just laying in the bottom of the unit. I looked at the threads on the impeller shaft & auger pulley and they were fine. So I blocked the impeller with a 2x4 and reattached the pulley to the shaft with a 15/16” socket. The old belt had gotten a little beat up so I put the new belt on since I was already in there. Put it back together & seems to work for now, the test will be tomorrow when it actually tries to move snow.

My question is, has anyone had their auger pulley just “fall off” like this? I did not see a key or set screw etc. that would help to hold it on. I guess the direction of rotation is supposed to keep it tight, but not in my case. Is there something I’m missing?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Check the service manual parts diagram. Not sure on this specific model, but most have a bolt going through the pulley into the shaft to help retain it, and that might be gone.


----------



## atebit (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks, will try to come up with a ST224P parts diagram somewhere.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tadawson said:


> Check the service manual parts diagram. Not sure on this specific model, but most have a bolt going through the pulley into the shaft to help retain it, and that might be gone.


My Craftsman has a key and a bolt.
Look on the shaft for a key slot. You might be missing the key?
Keep an eye on the bolt too, it may happen again.


----------



## atebit (Feb 2, 2021)

I found this parts diagram, no indication of a key or securing bolt as a separate line item...just the pulley #3.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Is the hole in the pulley threaded? The end of the impeller shaft threaded? The description for the pulley calls it "screw on pulley". 

Maybe you should use some thread locker. A special tool is probably used to tighten the pulley down using the two holes in the pulley.

Husqvarna (or AYP or whomever) has changed how the impeller pulley attaches to the end of the impeller shaft multiple times over the years.

Good luck.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

But if it is screw on, I would think that the drive torque would naturally tighten it. It really would take a special kind of stupid to thread it so power flow would cause it to come off.

????


----------



## atebit (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes, the shaft and pulley are threaded. The threads on n each looked ok & I had no issues getting the pulley back onto the shaft (I blocked the impeller though the discharge chute with a 2x4). I was able to get it well onto the shaft, but I left a little clearance at the “rear” of the pulley.

I didn’t notice any evidence of thread locker have been used during initial assembly. But it is a very good idea & I will probably go back & do that once the current storm is definitely over.


----------



## atebit (Feb 2, 2021)

@tadawson, that’s my thought exactly. Unless it simply wasn’t assembled properly at the factory & I managed to get 5+ good years out of if.

So it looks like I’ll be cracking it open again to apply some threadlocker FTW. At least I know how to service the belts now.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Did you ever recall a backfire? About the only thing that I could think that could knock it loose.


----------



## atebit (Feb 2, 2021)

None that I can recall, the engine itself runs very well.


----------

